# Interested in getting filmed while fishing for free



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Hello all I am a sponsor on the site and my business is filming peoples hunts, fishing trips and product commercials. I would like to film a fishing trip on the river and use the footage for a demo piece on my website.
Unfortunately when I film a clients trip they don't really want to be posted up on the internet and by their rights don't have to. So like to get some footage for my site and film a memorable trip.Like to have someone that has some knowledge and is not afraid to talk in to the camera. Like to also film a person speaking about what to look for in a river and what to use for fishing. Your spot is your spot that were it will stay for you to fish. 
Also will give the person a edited down DVD of the trip. If you are interested contact me through a reply, PM or contact me through my site http://www.tjsoutdoorsfilming.com There is no charge and like to stay on the southeast side of the state.


----------



## FreddieB (Nov 11, 2009)

I posted on your site, check it out if you are interested my contact info is there.


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

I have talk to some great people and going to be hooking up with a couple of them. Still looking for a little more footage maybe a parent and child or siblings. +Let me clarify a little bit what I am looking for some people to film on the east side of the state with in an hour of lake St Clair that is fishing smaller river systems. Thanks looking forward to talking with ya and maybe hooking up.


----------

